# Ladies - Building a new suit wardrobe and advice is appreciated



## Whip Morgan (May 26, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I've been building a new suit wardrobe (after years of not having a single suit) but I am not wise when it comes to matching colors. I currently have a black suit, black with white pinstripes, and charcoal from Joseph A. Bank.

I'm struggling with picking colors and ties that go well with black and charcoal, whenever I wander at Macys and JC Penny, I feel I don't have a good grasp on what matches well. A friend once assisted me, and I wore a cobalt blue with a yellow/blue striped tie to a school event. I looked sharp, felt great and enjoyed the compliments.

Since then, I do know I don't care for the paler, dull colors (the friend referred them as colors that don't "pop"). I got a lot of thoughts from watching how Nathan Fillion was dressed in "Castle", but I needed fresh ideas. Ladies, have their been any looks that you've seen that stood out to you that you can pass on? I enjoyed how the cobalt "popped" and I want to stay away from the paler colors. 

The suits are mainly for night life and social events where darker colors are not inappropriate, and not for events such as work, interviews, etc.

Any suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Whatever you do get cufflinks. I love cufflinks.


----------



## Whip Morgan (May 26, 2011)

Trenton, would my cufflinks match the suit jacket color, or the shirt? 

Sadly, when it comes to fashion, I am like a child lost in the woods. However, I have come to appreciate the ability of a nice suit to make me look good.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Whip Morgan said:


> Trenton, would my cufflinks match the suit jacket color, or the shirt?
> 
> Sadly, when it comes to fashion, I am like a child lost in the woods. However, I have come to appreciate the ability of a nice suit to make me look good.


Either/or, they can even match just your socks. Find confidence in your taste as I'm sure you have taste. I think you just have to find it. If you put the suit on and feel like you want to feel, it's a keeper. I'm not the best with fashion myself but there are other ladies here who could really help you.

I'm thinking White Rabbit seems pretty fashion savvy. Hopefully she jumps in!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

If you go the conservative route

Go get a bunch of tailored suits. One charcoal chalk stripe, one dark blue, one dark brown fine houndstooth or double overlapping fine plaid. 2 or 3 button. One navy blazer one tan blazer. White, blue, azure or pale coral shirts, no white collars. French cuffs on the shirts. 5 pairs of slacks; gray, black, navy, etc. 2 cuffed 3 uncuffed. One black belt one brown one mesh or canvas. Shoes for all three suites. 

Take it someone who literally cannot tell what colors he is wearing and has to rely on the instructions of tailors, friends and wife. If it were me I would wear nothing but dark gray since I really can't tell what anything is. But you normals tell me that's bland, scary and aggressive.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Whip Morgan said:


> Trenton, would my cufflinks match the suit jacket color, or the shirt?
> 
> Sadly, when it comes to fashion, I am like a child lost in the woods. However, I have come to appreciate the ability of a nice suit to make me look good.


Cufflinks are gold. Turquoise is good in the blue black grey family. Or scarlet, also good for the browns.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Whip Morgan said:


> However, I have come to appreciate the ability of a nice suit to make me look good.


Again, get it tailored. And once a year get it retailored until you get rid of it. The Tom Ford too-tight suit is idiotic. a man is supposed to look comfortable in his suit but not baggy, and not wrapped like a mummy.


----------



## Whip Morgan (May 26, 2011)

I hope so too. I've been lurking on TAM for a while now, and I remember RealBrightEyes (former Brennan, right?) saying some stuff about suits, sounded like she knew her stuff. I hope she is around also. 

I bought my first suits on the how I felt when approving the final designs for my tattoos, I just "felt it". Couldn't really explain, but knew that it was tattoo for me. Same way with the suits in the store, when I tried them on, especially with the blue shirt for the first time, I felt great.


----------



## Whip Morgan (May 26, 2011)

RLD, fortunately I had some great help from the store in getting it tailored. It cost extra money, but the suit fit me great. I'm not in great shape, but still wider in the shoulders than in the waist. The tailoring made me look good without making me look like my suit was too small. Definately made me feel more confident and sharp looking.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I hate rep stripes for ties. I hate yellow. That's one I can see more or less. Ties are chance at being creative. Silk ties with Windsors required. But bulky knots are straight guido.

No sharkskin, no sheen, no metallic finish, no knit, no leather, no bolos.

Pocket Square? optional but solid color only.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

Calvin Klein Suit, Charcoal Solid - Suits & Suit Separates - Men's - Macy's

PLAID STRETCH WOOL BLEND SUIT JACKET at Express

the second one makes me want to drool on myself...

Any of the businesswear from Express is dreamy to me. 

I also love the Calvin Klein athletic cut suits. Very nice for the man who isn't tall and skinny.

When looking at a suit i don't care about the pockets,buttons,or color... All I care about is How does it make his shoulders,chest and legs look...

There is also nothing better than a crisp,well made white shirt with a light paisley tie(smaller paisley,not huge old man sock paisley) and charcoal suit. 

STRETCH WOOL BLEND SUIT VEST at Express -----I want this man.Right.Now. 

As far as looking for tie/shirt/suit color combos...it sounds cheesy but the guys at places like JosABank and Mens warehouse REALLY put together some sharp combinations. If you go there, look for the salesguys in their mid to late 30's early 40's...I've had the best experience with their style choices for H. The one salesguy that was in his 60's put together stuff I wasn't really into and didn't seem very stylish.

Another GREAT place for ideas would be the Express website or even the advertisements in Vogue and Cosmo...they've got some tasty looking male models in gorgeous color combinations.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

OH and I agree with Run...TAILOR TAILOR TAILOR!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Express and Saks; too metro for me. Their sizing is way off. Also not a fan of Hugo Boss, etc.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> Express and Saks; too metro for me. Their sizing is way off. Also not a fan of Hugo Boss, etc.


different tastes then i love express but calvin is my fav. i love the metro look on a naturally masculine looking guy. metro on pretty boys is crossing the line though


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

WhiteRabbit said:


> different tastes then i love express but calvin is my fav. i love the metro look on a naturally masculine looking guy. metro on pretty boys is crossing the line though


CK fan too. Love charcoal or black with purple -
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

You rang?

Color that goes well with black and charcoal, hands down green. Stay on the lighter side of green though with a very minimal pattern to it. Loud patterns look dated. Cobalt, as you mentioned is also fantastic. I prefer green though as my husband has green eyes.
Cufflinks are metal, not a color unless you go for silk knots but that's another kettle of fish and too dressy. Macy's and Nordstrom has some good cufflinks and yes, you will have to get a french cuff shirt. Maybe get two, either way you will feel sharp.
If at any point you want to see how a man SHOULD dress, turn on CNN at 9:00 and look at Anderson Cooper. Dark suit, white shirt, minimal pattern popping tie.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Two of the shirt/tie combinations that seem to get the most compliments for me are a steel gray lux sateen Van Heusen fitted shirt with a dark red tie, and a cobalt sateen fitted van Heusen shirt with a yellow tie with thin diagonal cobalt stripe patterns. I'm not a fashionista, but by sateen I'm referring to the shirts that look crisp and bold. I get these online at JC Pennys. I personally don't like jackets with very noticeable stripes. Maybe bright eyes can tell me if I'm committing fashion suicide, but I get lots of compliments on these. My comfort dress shirts for work are soft Italian shirts that my wife buys in a nearby large city. They just mysteriously show up in my closet rotation.

I'd recommend taking the time to get the jackets tailored, if you don't already. 

Also, when its brisk outside, I always wear a wool overcoat. 

My exception is Thursdays. I grew up near the east coast, so Thursdays are Miami Thursdays. Its been contageous for the last few years, so pastel shirts are the rule in my office on Thursdays.


----------



## Whip Morgan (May 26, 2011)

Halien, I too have the sateen Van Heusen blue shirt from JCP. Thats the shirt I wore with my black suit and yellow tie w/blue stripes. Looked good, the girls at my college enjoyed it. They never saw me dressed up before, so it was an eye-catching suit to wear on that occassion. I've followed many of your posts, so I feel better knowing that wiser men than I wear the blue/yellow combo. I went to a Duran Duran concert recently, wore my black Jos A. Bank suit with the dark gray Van Heusen, no tie. The ladies seemed to notice me and I felt great in it.

Ladies, thanks for taking time out to help me in fashion land. I was at JC Penny recently, stumbling through their shirts, thinking how much I needed help. Then it clicked: "Brennan- I must ask Brennan from TAM". I've been lurking on TAM for close to a year, so I've followed some posters. But all in the Ladies Lounge can provide some guidance for me. 

I shop at Macys occasionally. They're a bit expensive for me, so I don't go often. JCP has a lot of colors I like (big sale this Wednesday), so I tend to float around that store more often.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Whip Morgan said:


> Halien, I too have the sateen Van Heusen blue shirt from JCP. Thats the shirt I wore with my black suit and yellow tie w/blue stripes. Looked good, the girls at my college enjoyed it. They never saw me dressed up before, so it was an eye-catching suit to wear on that occassion. I've followed many of your posts, so I feel better knowing that wiser men than I wear the blue/yellow combo. I went to a Duran Duran concert recently, wore my black Jos A. Bank suit with the dark gray Van Heusen, no tie. The ladies seemed to notice me and I felt great in it.
> 
> Ladies, thanks for taking time out to help me in fashion land. I was at JC Penny recently, stumbling through their shirts, thinking how much I needed help. Then it clicked: "Brennan- I must ask Brennan from TAM". I've been lurking on TAM for close to a year, so I've followed some posters. But all in the Ladies Lounge can provide some guidance for me.
> 
> I shop at Macys occasionally. They're a bit expensive for me, so I don't go often. JCP has a lot of colors I like (big sale this Wednesday), so I tend to float around that store more often.


Formerly known as Brennan here,
First off, a Jos. A Banks suit is a very smart investment. Very. Timeless, well made and will last you for years. Most suit styles don't go out of fashion unless you are talking a 1970's pale blue leisure suit. 
If you are unsure about shirt/tie combos, Marshall's has sets that are pre-packaged and from various brands like Van Heusen. What you need to know is your neck size and your arm length. That's it. Measure that well and you are golden. The sets will run you about $40 and let me tell you, their combinations are never wrong. Often times it is a dark color shirt with a lighter color tie and a white shirt with a bright pop of color tie. 
If you are worried about mismatching, this is really the way to go and it is a very good price. 
As I posted earlier, stay away from bold patterns and stripes. While stripes are somewhat back in fashion, the classic look of a white or dark shirt with a pop of color tie with a small pattern rarely goes out of style. It makes you look sharp and hip.
Also, don't forget about footwear. Skip the tasseled shoes and go for a squarer toed shoe. You sound younger and tassels, while elegant, are for the older gentleman. Slip on square toed black shoes are classic. 
As for cufflinks, as I mentioned, those are for more formal events. Necessary at times but not typically for everyday unless you work on Wall Street or are often speaking in front of others. A metal cufflink is all you need. It in no way needs to be real gold or real silver. Oddly enough, Ebay has some wonderful cufflinks and you can find some for as little as $10, just make sure to read the size, often times measured in centimeters. Don't get a pair that is too large. 
So there you have it, my advice for dressing well. I was serious when I said to take a look at what Anderson Cooper wears on CNN. Classic black or charcoal suit and a great colored tie with very little pattern. He is consistently voted the best dressed man in the news. Helps that his mother is a fashion designer.


----------



## Whip Morgan (May 26, 2011)

Ok ladies, I'm moving on to another topic...cologne. I've been wearing Chrome recently. I find it crisp, refreshing, and a pretty good daily scent. I don't wear cologne often, maybe 3-4 days a week (depending on work, functions).

I've enjoyed Gucci's "Guilty", in advertisement samples from some magazines. I also liked Bulgari, but there were a few different kinds and I forgot which one I enjoyed...

So, any of you have anymore scents that you've enjoyed? I'm considering going with "guilty" next, but not as an everyday cologne.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Whip Morgan said:


> Ok ladies, I'm moving on to another topic...cologne. I've been wearing Chrome recently. I find it crisp, refreshing, and a pretty good daily scent. I don't wear cologne often, maybe 3-4 days a week (depending on work, functions).
> 
> I've enjoyed Gucci's "Guilty", in advertisement samples from some magazines. I also liked Bulgari, but there were a few different kinds and I forgot which one I enjoyed...
> 
> So, any of you have anymore scents that you've enjoyed? I'm considering going with "guilty" next, but not as an everyday cologne.


Bulgari, bar none. Skip the other stuff.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I go to Men's Wearhouse. The guys in there know exactly what they are doing. I rely on them and have always received compliments.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Whip Morgan said:


> Ok ladies, I'm moving on to another topic...cologne. I've been wearing Chrome recently. I find it crisp, refreshing, and a pretty good daily scent. I don't wear cologne often, maybe 3-4 days a week (depending on work, functions).
> 
> I've enjoyed Gucci's "Guilty", in advertisement samples from some magazines. I also liked Bulgari, but there were a few different kinds and I forgot which one I enjoyed...
> 
> So, any of you have anymore scents that you've enjoyed? I'm considering going with "guilty" next, but not as an everyday cologne.


Its funny, but I only seem to get cologne for birthdays or Christmas, so maybe everyone is trying to tell me something. The ones that I buy are Bulgari, and its the only one I get compliments on.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Halien said:


> Its funny, but I only seem to get cologne for birthdays or Christmas, so maybe everyone is trying to tell me something. The ones that I buy are Bulgari, and its the only one I get compliments on.


That's because you are a man of taste and refinement. Deejo wears that cologne as well. Great men!


----------



## Whip Morgan (May 26, 2011)

Brennan, Halien - any particular scent of Bulgari that you find better than the other? Next time I go to Macys, I'll sample them (without any other brand, don't want to overload the senses) 

Dan F - I've had some good experiences there, for clothing. I've browsed more than bought, I usually hit Jos. A Bank. But next time I'm in the area of one, I'll definitely hit it again. I feel that their selection of colors of fitted dress shirts is far superior to Jos. A Bank.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Whip Morgan said:


> Brennan, Halien - any particular scent of Bulgari that you find better than the other? Next time I go to Macys, I'll sample them (without any other brand, don't want to overload the senses)
> 
> Dan F - I've had some good experiences there, for clothing. I've browsed more than bought, I usually hit Jos. A Bank. But next time I'm in the area of one, I'll definitely hit it again. I feel that their selection of colors of fitted dress shirts is far superior to Jos. A Bank.


Bulgari makes all kinds of amazing cologne. Don't worry about it and pick what you like. Overloading the senses? Most department stores have coffee beans to sniff after smelling a cologne sample. It resets your brain. Sniff away my friend or they all become one. 
Jos. A. Banks, like I said......VERY smart investment. Those people there know what they are doing and they will not steer you wrong. 
Please remember, you wear the suit, it doesn't wear you. If you feel confident in your clothing, that is far sexier than anything you could every imagine. Look at your example! You loved the way you felt seeing your college friends and they noticed it. Confidence can be had in a pair of jeans and a t-shirt. It's about how you feel in it!!


----------



## Whip Morgan (May 26, 2011)

Thanks Brennan. You're right, everything so far, with the help from here and a particular friend of mine, has come down to how I feel when I try it on. Fortunately, I've gotten some very good advice. Its like my tattoos, when I feel a design(in this case, style), I go for it. Hard to describe other than "feeling it" with confidence.

Speaking of confidence..My confidence in the Red Sox is wavering slightly. Got hammered from Interleague play, now we're losing to the Astros....THE ASTROS!


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Whip Morgan said:


> Brennan, Halien - any particular scent of Bulgari that you find better than the other? Next time I go to Macys, I'll sample them (without any other brand, don't want to overload the senses)
> 
> Dan F - I've had some good experiences there, for clothing. I've browsed more than bought, I usually hit Jos. A Bank. But next time I'm in the area of one, I'll definitely hit it again. I feel that their selection of colors of fitted dress shirts is far superior to Jos. A Bank.


Hey, I just order them on Amazon Prime, so I'll just cut and paste. I'm a creature of habit. If it works, I just keep ordering it. The one I wear most is BVLGARI Pour Homme Soir for Men, but I have another, BVLGARI BLV NOTTE For Men. I am really sensitive to smell, so I've noticed that some colognes work for some men, but reek on others.


----------



## Whip Morgan (May 26, 2011)

Halien, do you wear Bulgari everyday? I've started wearing Chrome as an everyday scent, but I'm hitting Macys this week to sample some of the testers there. If I really enjoy it, I'm also an Amazon Prime member, so I could buy it there and save some real $$$.


----------

